# SWB's 2nd renovation



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

First let me hello to all and thank you for sharing your experiences here. You guys have some gorgeous lawns!

I did my first renovation 10 years ago. We own 2.5 acres with a little over an acre & a half seeded in bermuda. You can see my first renovation here https://www.lawnsite.com/threads/what-are-my-odds.279977/
(mods feel free to remove the link if its not allowed)

In the first renovation ('09)I used a medium grade seed called Sunstar Bermuda. While not a desirable to many it was perfect for my needs. It looked awful cut at 2" or lower but looked awesome cut at 3" with a zero turn. Here is a couple of before and after pics.








Fast forward 5 years and I found some of the Bermuda planted by the original owner of the home was starting to come back. After a couple of more years it was taking over the entire lawn. I don't know exactly what type of Bermuda it is but it's undesirable to me as it didn't have enough vertical growth to cut with a rotary and the color was what I called a puke green.
I made a brief attempt to cut it with a pull behind gang type mower but that was a complete waste of time and money.
So here I am today prepping for another renovation. This time I'll be planting Yukon and eliminating a lot of the work in that I plan to verticut in one direction, spread the seed and then verticut in the opposite direction. I'll add fertilizer and some water then hopefully call it a day.
Here's a recent pic of the back after spraying with gly. The light green Bermuda in the pic is the invasive Bermuda.





I'll post updates as I progress. I'd appreciate any and all comments or thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Got my 2nd app of gly down last week and I'm finally ready to seed. Started to verticut this morning when I looked at the blades of the verticutter.....pretty worn down. I had to stop and take an hour or so to rotate the blades. They sure don't last long.
There's a 14k area in the front that I got seeded today. I'll put down fert tomorrow and start throwing the water at it.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Got another 15k slit seeded today. It now leaves me a little over an acre in the back to finish. My son is going to help with that so it should be a walk in the park.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

While the rest of the country was celebrating our nations birthday I was finishing up my seed job. Happy to have it behind me. I ordered 200lbs of Yukon but opted to hold back one 25lb bucket in case I need it later. I have 12 sprinklers out and I'm still having some coverage difficulties in certain areas.
Thanks to my wife and her drone for helping me with the pics.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Temps in the 90's with no rain in sight. I have 1300' of hose running everywhere. The good news is that it's my slow period of the year for my business which allows me to stay on top of the sprinklers. I'm covering 95% of what I need to and I'm happy with that.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@SWB following this. I'm on my first renovation and wife has about had it with me and my Bermuda. How did you teach yours to participate on the second go? Hope it comes in great please document - I'll be seeding my back like this next season.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> @SWB following this. I'm on my first renovation and wife has about had it with me and my Bermuda. How did you teach yours to participate on the second go? Hope it comes in great please document - I'll be seeding my back like this next season.


My wife calls me a bermuda farmer and just shakes her head with a laugh. But she supports me in just about anything I want to do regarding the lawn because she enjoys how beautiful it looks when it's doing what it's supposed to.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Day 12....not much in the way of germination yet. I can see some growth next two the drive and sidewalk but not much in the main areas of the lawn. Hurry up and wait.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

How did it go? @SWB


----------

